
Terraform 0.9.0 is out - manojlds
https://www.hashicorp.com/blog/terraform-0-9/
======
manojlds
Changelog -
[https://github.com/hashicorp/terraform/blob/37b3fe1119406450...](https://github.com/hashicorp/terraform/blob/37b3fe11194064500febb17c493b9ffcf5373fae/CHANGELOG.md#090-march-15-2017)

